# Solved: How to remove Internet Explorer 8 address bar



## funguy123us (May 3, 2010)

Hi all,

I like to lock-down IE8 and one of thing i need to do is remove address bar so that users can't type URL. I didn't see any settings or reg keys to remove the Address Bar. I can do this easily in IE6 but not sure about IE8. Any Ideas?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

It cannot be done. It's a security risk and Microsoft has disabled the ability to do so.


----------



## funguy123us (May 3, 2010)

I found the fix:

Run following RegKey:

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBars]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBars\Restrictions]
"NoNavBar"=dword:00000001


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm surprised it can actually be done! Ain't supposed to. Have you tried it yet?


----------



## funguy123us (May 3, 2010)

Phantom010 said:


> I'm surprised it can actually be done! Ain't supposed to. Have you tried it yet?


Yes I have and Yes It works


----------



## VistaRookie (Apr 26, 2008)

That just creates a minor inconvenience, right?
Say a link was in an email, they could still click it and go there.


----------

